# Port St Lucie rides?



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all, I'm visiting my in-laws for a week or so and brought the road bike with me. We were here 2 years ago and I didn't have too much trouble finding rides (searching on internet) but not having as much success this time? 
We are in the Tradition area to be exact and can anyone suggest some rides for me? Yesterday we just road out and back on the Cross Town Parkway. Looking for 1 - 4 hours. How about a route down to the coast? I'm pretty comfortable in traffic but bike lanes are alway's better! It looks like there are plenty of bike lanes here so far.
I do have a garmin unit so if you have links to GXP files I can pull those in as well.
Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Kelliann (Nov 24, 2011)

Go out onto North Hutchinson Island and you will find road riding - you can go all the way up to Vero Beach if you want. You will have to use a map to get there. It is easier than me trying to explain it. Drive north on I-95 and get off at Fort Pierce/Okeechobee Road exit and head east. Use your map. You want to go first to U.S. 1 and then go across North Bridge (you will come to South Bridge on US 1 first). You can park at Pepper Park for free and ride from there.

There are almost no paved bike trails - a little one in Lakewood Regional Park in the northern end of the county but it won't be worth driving to. Eventually in 30 years the county will be full of over a hundred miles of paved bike paths but not now. If you go to stlucieco.gov - St Lucie County Florida Online || Home[/url] and hunt around under the government section you will find a Greenways and Trails map eventually, and that will show you what is here and what will eventually be here.

You could also consider riding from Tradition to Becker Road at the southern end of the county. Use your map to find it. On Google Maps the road is called SW Village Parkway. It goes SOUTH to Becker. (It also goes north into Tradition).


----------



## xonerated (Oct 8, 2011)

Check out the Zmotion.org cite, under camps. I think there is camp rides out of the traditions. The name of the camp is "Camp Tradition" go figure. I dont know their pace or speeds, since i'm in Broward area. But most of the Zmotion camps are good to go.


----------

